
Programming Is a Losers Game - todsacerdoti
https://tomgamon.com/posts/a-losers-game/
======
cocktailpeanuts
That's a pretty misleading terminology. 99.99% of the people who read "losers
game" will think it's a game for losers.

it should be something like "winner driven game" and "loser driven game"
instead.

